# Housing multiple tegus together



## Tegu Boss (Sep 1, 2012)

I know that generally it is a bad idea, but how big would an enclosure need to be to house two tegus? And they would have to be both females, correct? Or could I house a male and a female? Thanks


----------



## Orion (Sep 1, 2012)

I house my male with my one of my females in a 4x8x4. My male sometimes goes into the other females cage. But even outside both my females go at each other.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 2, 2012)

So, do males and females get along better than two females would???


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 2, 2012)

Wouldn't housing a male and female together cause problems? As in what if they try to mate? Not everyone is experienced enough to have their reptiles breed. Also the male could hurt the female or stress her out a lot if she doesn't want it as well as how you'd then have eggs. Or if she is too young and the male tries it would be very unhealthy. Plus females act very differently after laying eggs. How do people who house male and female together deal with these things?


----------



## james.w (Sep 2, 2012)

If you have to ask, you aren't ready to try and house more than one tegu in the same enclosure.


----------



## Tegu Boss (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree, I'm not even getting two. But i was really just wondering because i want do do it in the future. (And i will be more experienced)


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 2, 2012)

Tegu Boss said:


> I agree, I'm not even getting two. But i was really just wondering because i want do do it in the future. (And i will be more experienced)



It can also be risky introducing adults into the same environment though. They could fight.


If you want multiple just raise your first for a few years to make sure you know what you are doing and can actually handle more. They require a lot of work and attention (as well as food!) Seems you might be getting a bit too excited before you even have your first lol. 

In the future if you are ready for another you can just house them separately to keep things safe and give them their own, proper amount of space.


----------



## Tegu Boss (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah. And you are totally right. I am getting way too excited and i have 0 experience.


----------

